
I built a business that lets me live on the beach full time - disgruntledphd2
https://www.expatsoftware.com/Articles/guy-on-the-beach-with-a-laptop.html
======
jimrhods23
You need to do this while you are young. Once you have a family and a
mortgage, it becomes much more difficult to hit the beach all day.

I contracted for a year 7 years ago from Asia and I was able to travel the
world during this time. It was definitely a great experience.

Now, I have been remote contracting for almost a decade and it's given me the
ability to build one successful business and I'm now in the process of
starting another.

Distractions and commute time really destroyed my ability to build a side-
business...and working from an office was exhausting.

If you want to start a side-business, but aren't ready to take the risk (or
just don't have the money), start by contracting remotely.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> Once you have a family and a mortgage, it becomes much more difficult to hit
> the beach all day.

These folks would disagree with you:
[https://www.bumfuzzle.com/us/](https://www.bumfuzzle.com/us/)

Yes, you can't have a mortgage, and you do need to find a remote income source
(in their case, based on the information available, it's options trading to
scalp enough for monthly expenses). But it can be done if you're willing to
trade some financial security for freedom.

Addendum: List of blogs of families living full time on a sail boat:
[https://www.sailingtotem.com/blogging-families-
afloat](https://www.sailingtotem.com/blogging-families-afloat)

~~~
jimrhods23
Rule..meet exception.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Your life is what you make it. There’s always tradeoffs.

~~~
jimrhods23
"But it can be done if you're willing to trade some financial security for
freedom"

Financial security IS freedom. If you have enough money, you can do pretty
much whatever you want with your life.

"it's options trading to scalp enough for monthly expenses"

If you have anyone else to support besides yourself, and you are only making
enough for monthly expenses intentionally, so you can enjoy your life in an
exotic location, you are doing a complete disservice to those people.

One bad month or emergency, and they will suffer...and options trading? You
might as well be gambling at a casino.

~~~
toomuchtodo
So dont live in a high cost of living area. Don’t own two cars with car
payments. Don’t have expensive phones or cellphone plans, or cable TV. Don’t
buy a Starbucks coffeee everyday. Minimize your burn rate, save 30-40% of your
income and invest it, generating a passive income stream that you supplement
with income that is drastically less obviating the need for a full time job.

I know it can be done because I know more people than I can count on my
fingers who have done it.

